# Powerhead Upgrade Product Inquiry...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the Sure Flow 1600 Maxi-Jet Upgrade Kit? I've attached a picture of what I'm looking for.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've haven't run into any commercially made MJ modding product here in Canada whether at a LFS or distributor. Then again, it's been about 6 months since I was looking into it. Me thinks you will have to order through the US


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If you haven't found them already, MOPS carries them....here's the link.....

http://www.mops.ca/skus/PH/PHAF-SG1600.asp


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw them at Sea U marine for $25 today.


----------

